
Why is no one talking about the CLOUD Act that came out last night? - acoravos
I&#x27;m confused. When I read these pieces, the CLOUD Act seems like a huge deal, but it&#x27;s no where on Hacker News. Can anyone share a TL;DR -- how concerned should I be?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;actionnetwork.org&#x2F;letters&#x2F;congress-is-trying-to-sneak-through-a-new-bill-that-would-hand-police-in-the-us-and-around-the-world-extreme-spying-powers<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gizmodo.com&#x2F;congress-rushes-to-pass-spending-bill-packed-with-disas-1823988864<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eff.org&#x2F;deeplinks&#x2F;2018&#x2F;02&#x2F;cloud-act-dangerous-expansion-police-snooping-cross-border-data
======
thsowers
Previous discussion from last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585430)

~~~
inanutshellus
Wow, as much as I dislike clickbait titles, that's an _anti_ -clickbait title!
No wonder I missed it the first time.

~~~
lostmsu
Well, it has Cloud Act in it, so you could find it before asking here.

------
adamzk
Because they trojan horse'd it in with the Facebook scandal.

